# Training methods. Tugging on the dogs ear.



## Paula07

When I was out with Nick one day a friendly lab ran over to say hello, the owner shouted it back and the dog sat infront of him and the owner hauled the dogs ears(lifting the dog off the ground). I was speaking to my dads friend who trains his working dogs and said he gently tugs the dogs ears when training. All his dogs are very well behaved and confident, happy dogs. However i dont agree with this at all. 

He has offered to take Nicky for a week or two to work on his on-lead aggression. I am very reluctant as i dont want him doing this to my baby. I know this man and he is a nice but i cant stand the thought of someone hurting my boy. Would it be rude to ask him if he wouldnt do that to my dog? 

Any advice is welcome


----------



## lucylastic

If you are at all worried then I wouldn't leave your dog with him at all. However, if you trust this man then there is absolutely no reason why you shouldn't let him know what is and what isn't acceptable to you. That's not rude, that's sensible. I do think though, that if you are asking this question, maybe you shouldn't send your dog to him. Why not ask him to work with you and your dog together.


----------



## Paula07

Hi, I do trust him and dont think he is bad to his dogs as such, just different ways of training i guess. We are going to work together with Nick and his dogs but as he lives a while away would be difficult travelling back and forth. Thanks for the advice. I am at my wits end with Nickys behaviour and need all the help i can get but wouldnt put him through anything i thought was wrong. I will have to have a chat with him i think. Thanks for the advice


----------



## grandad

Paula07 said:


> Hi, I do trust him and dont think he is bad to his dogs as such, just different ways of training i guess. We are going to work together with Nick and his dogs but as he lives a while away would be difficult travelling back and forth. Thanks for the advice. I am at my wits end with Nickys behaviour and need all the help i can get but wouldnt put him through anything i thought was wrong. I will have to have a chat with him i think. Thanks for the advice


Answered on dog chat


----------



## Shalize

Personally I disagree with residential training, as you as the owner need to know how to deal with the problems. Can this guy not take you out for a bit of 1-1 training with your dog?

You need to look at why your dog is being aggressive it could well be something you do.


----------



## smokeybear

Paula07 said:


> When I was out with Nick one day a friendly lab ran over to say hello, the owner shouted it back and the dog sat infront of him and the owner hauled the dogs ears(lifting the dog off the ground). I was speaking to my dads friend who trains his working dogs and said he gently tugs the dogs ears when training. All his dogs are very well behaved and confident, happy dogs. However i dont agree with this at all.
> 
> He has offered to take Nicky for a week or two to work on his on-lead aggression. I am very reluctant as i dont want him doing this to my baby. I know this man and he is a nice but i cant stand the thought of someone hurting my boy. Would it be rude to ask him if he wouldnt do that to my dog?
> 
> Any advice is welcome


How appalling, whatever could be the reason for hauling a dog about by its ears?

In addition why would anyone want to punish a dog after it had recalled?

If your dog has on lead aggression I would not send it away to anyone else, quite often a) it is not aggression but frustration and b) you are part of the equation.

If you are happy enough for your dog to go to this person I fail to understand why you have posted if you are not happy then do not send yoru dog to him.

It is vital that you see eye to eye with a trainer otherwise it is a waste of everybody's time.


----------



## snipeblade

Paula07 said:


> When I was out with Nick one day a friendly lab ran over to say hello, the owner shouted it back and the dog sat infront of him and the owner hauled the dogs ears(lifting the dog off the ground). I was speaking to my dads friend who trains his working dogs and said he gently tugs the dogs ears when training. All his dogs are very well behaved and confident, happy dogs. However i dont agree with this at all.
> 
> He has offered to take Nicky for a week or two to work on his on-lead aggression. I am very reluctant as i dont want him doing this to my baby. I know this man and he is a nice but i cant stand the thought of someone hurting my boy. Would it be rude to ask him if he wouldnt do that to my dog?
> 
> Any advice is welcome


hi ,i fail to see the logic of this only to inflict pain and suffering on such a sensitive organ that is the ear, i would strike a bargain with this man and agree for him to raise your dog by his ears only if you could raise him by his testicles at the same time.


----------



## DOGPERSON

working people do often strange and bad things to their dogs in the name of obedience. While it may make the dog appear obedient, it is all fear driven, and many trainers completely disagree with any physical harm being done to dogs in the name of training.

While this technique may work, the ears are very sensitive and should not be used for such strong pulling. 

Your choice, but some people would consider this as animal cruelty.


----------



## smokeybear

DOGPERSON said:


> working people do often strange and bad things to their dogs in the name of obedience. .


Perhaps it might be better to say SOME working people............


----------



## dorrit

I would never trust anyone who trained by means of pain or fear..

In fact I reported a neighbour who uses this and other methods such as placing his boot in the back of the neck to get the dog to stay 'down'
He is a bully and it shows, the dog is a different animal when out with his wife, then she becomes a happy social dog with him she is an obedient slave.. Cowering and haunched.


Anyone who caused a dog of mine pain would be repaid in kind...


----------



## ClaireandDaisy

I`m a little startled. If someone had caused a dog pain in front of me I would have given him a piece of my mind, not consider letting him train my dog. 
I suggest you research the Milgram Effect. 
And find the RSPCA number to report this man for cruelty.


----------

